# Eyeshadow technique for hooded eyes?



## lilinah (Jun 24, 2019)

May i ask for advice here? I have some matte eyeshadows. A few i like in the crease. But most matte shadows look dead elsewhere on my old eyelids. What ways would anyone recommend to give them more depth? If this is the wrong forum in which to ask, please point my to the correct one. Thanks.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 25, 2019)

I left your question in this section but put it in its own thread.


----------



## elizabethdparks0 (Jul 8, 2019)

Am following this thread. Please share your thoughts!


----------

